# Zaugg Rapid 405 in Switzerland



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If only they sold them here :sad2::sad2: They are asking 3,600 not sure what currency that's in.

Love that chute !!

.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think they do sell Zaugg in US (not this model though).

The tracks on this look just like the new Ariens "rapid track" and this Zaugg is called "rapid" (I wonder if is just a coincidence, or if it is somehow associated with it):surprise:


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Used 2014 Zaugg Rapid $28,606 (USD)
Location: Davos Dorf, Switzerland


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> Used 2014 Zaugg Rapid $28,606 (USD)
> Location: Davos Dorf, Switzerland


At that price, may I have 2 please......??? :grin:

They sure are pricey, but I bet can really blow snow....!!!

:snow48:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I will take that CJ 5 in the back ground first.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

dbert said:


> Used 2014 Zaugg Rapid $28,606 (USD)
> Location: Davos Dorf, Switzerland



Holy Mama !!! 30 grand for a small walk behind ?? Sure you don't have an extra zero in there ??

I'm just kicking myself for not buying that JDM that was on KSL classifieds in Utah, Idaho, or Wyoming last year or the one before. Compared to one of these little Zauggs that was a steal. :sad2:

The do sell Zauggs in the US but I haven't seen any small ones. Mostly big units that are PTO for tractors.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss,
Looking at the page, the one you posted seems to actually be only $3627 US dollars as it has (USD) next to the price.

https://www.machinio.com/manufacturer/zaugg#results

Briggs and Stratton 18hp engine...???


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The Zaugg's do not even need a certified and serial numbered can of "whoop ass" to clear snow. 

The Zaugg dealer in Colorado can no longer import the Zaugg Snow Bear or Zaugg Snow Beast because they cannot pass the EPA pollution emmissions test as they do not have catalytic converters on the Duetz and Kubota diesel engines.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hanky said:


> I will take that CJ 5 in the back ground first.


we have a dude near by driving a cj 5 with a hemi conversion . now that's a work horse


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

YSHSfan said:


> Kiss,
> Looking at the page, the one you posted seems to actually be only $3627 US dollars as it has (USD) next to the price.
> 
> https://www.machinio.com/manufacturer/zaugg#results
> ...



Yup, I had 3,600 in the original post it was dbert who posted one in Switzerland for $28K :surprise: I think mine was in Japan.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

ZAUGG- Bulldogg Walk Behind Snow Blower | Snow blowers for sale in Colorado / North America


----------



## Rapid405swissmade (Aug 1, 2020)

YSHSfan said:


> Kiss,
> Looking at the page, the one you posted seems to actually be only $3627 US dollars as it has (USD) next to the price.
> 
> Used Zaugg for sale. Iseki equipment & more | Machinio
> ...


Hello. I know i'm 6 years to late but: yes briggs 18hp Boxer engine. 
I have a rapid 405 and thats a dream.  now they coast ca. 2500USD in the switzerland.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Rapid405swissma,

Welcome to the forum. Things get dull around here during the summer months unless we see some new snow blowers on the horizon and then we get really active especially when we get early snows in the western USA or northern Canada. Some us especially me get rather crazy drooling over new snow blowers like the one in my avatar which is a single stage hydraulic drive radio control snow thrower made by Robomower in Germany. 


For that piddling amount having it imported would be worth every Lincoln Penny, French Franc or Euro; and sending a blue cat catalytic converter to the dealer in Europe to make it street legal before its crated.


----------

